# Wisconsin Cubing Group



## David Jiang (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I was thinking about starting a cubing group in Wisconsin that would meet once every month or so. The venue can change periodically. I wanted to get a rough number for the amount of people who would do this. I can organize everything, but I want to know the amount of people.


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Jul 21, 2016)

David Jiang said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was thinking about starting a cubing group in Wisconsin that would meet once every month or so. The venue can change periodically. I wanted to get a rough number for the amount of people who would do this. I can organize everything, but I want to know the amount of people.


I'd love that!


----------



## Abo (Jul 22, 2016)

I would be happy to join it, but won't be back in Wisconsin for another 3 weeks


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 22, 2016)

I'm strongly in favor of more competitions in Wisconsin. I'm not sure if I would take the time for just a casual get-together, at least not on a regular basis. What part of the state are you in? I'm between La Crosse and Prairie du Chien, and in all honesty even for an official competition Madison is a stretch, and anything farther probably isn't going to happen.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 22, 2016)

*casts vote for no group in the poll, lives in missouri*


----------



## ShadowyHawk (Jul 31, 2016)

More comps in Madison would be great!


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 31, 2016)

ShadowyHawk said:


> More comps in Madison would be great!



I haven't ever organized a competition, so I don't know how big a deal this is, but I know that Chris Hardwick was the delegate for a few recent comps in Madison, but according to the WCA site he's in GA instead of WI now, and the nearest delegates look to be James Hildreth in Michigan and Shaden Smith in Minnesota.


----------



## ShadowyHawk (Jul 31, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> I haven't ever organized a competition, so I don't know how big a deal this is, but I know that Chris Hardwick was the delegate for a few recent comps in Madison, but according to the WCA site he's in GA instead of WI now, and the nearest delegates look to be James Hildreth in Michigan and Shaden Smith in Minnesota.


An unofficial comp could be an option, at least until WCA Delegate is available.


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 31, 2016)

ShadowyHawk said:


> An unofficial comp could be an option, at least until WCA Delegate is available.



Technically. At this point I'm really interested in going to an official comp, but I'm not sure that the work necessary to go to any comp is worth it for an unofficial comp. If I have time this winter I might try to get something going on the west side of the state, LaCrosse, or probably Viroqua. Should be able to pull from Madison area, as well as Minneapolis and Iowa. If I do it I would emphasize big cubes with generous time limits, not do 2x2 or Pyra at all, and possibly skip even 3x3.


----------



## ShadowyHawk (Jul 31, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> Technically. At this point I'm really interested in going to an official comp, but I'm not sure that the work necessary to go to any comp is worth it for an unofficial comp. If I have time this winter I might try to get something going on the west side of the state, LaCrosse, or probably Viroqua. Should be able to pull from Madison area, as well as Minneapolis and Iowa. If I do it I would emphasize big cubes with generous time limits, not do 2x2 or Pyra at all, and possibly skip even 3x3.


Big cubes would be cool to have in a comp, but I feel like if you add 3x3 and maybe 2x2 you would draw a lot more competitors in.


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 31, 2016)

ShadowyHawk said:


> Big cubes would be cool to have in a comp, but I feel like if you add 3x3 and maybe 2x2 you would draw a lot more competitors in.



Not to be too cynical about it, but fewer competitors means that we could still stick to a schedule with very generous cutoffs, and people (like me, mostly) who might not otherwise be able to complete an official average could do so. The trick is hitting the right balance so enough people show up but not too many.


----------



## David Jiang (Aug 6, 2016)

ShadowyHawk said:


> An unofficial comp could be an option, at least until WCA Delegate is available.


there;s an unoffical comp today at 9:15 tp 4:15 Black hawk church room 162 XD


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Aug 11, 2016)

David Jiang said:


> there;s an unoffical comp today at 9:15 tp 4:15 Black hawk church room 162 XD


dangit I didnt know


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Aug 11, 2016)

Who's going to Wiscube?


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 11, 2016)

I haven't actually signed up yet, but planning on it. I'm really disappointed by no 4x4, but I have a good chance of getting at least a foot single, maybe even a mean if I practice. I've got to learn blind in the next few weeks, too.


----------



## David Jiang (Aug 12, 2016)

TheRubiksCombo said:


> Who's going to Wiscube?


I am are you?


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Aug 13, 2016)

David Jiang said:


> I am are you?


yep


----------



## RennuR (Aug 17, 2016)

More competitions in Madison? Pretty much *all *of the the cubing competitions in Wisconsin are in madison, like around middleton and waunakee. I think a great place to have a cubing competition would be somwhere around the racine/kenosha area, because that would hit a lot of the population of the midwest. This is because its almost the halfway point between 2 high population areas, Chicago and Milwaukee. Not to mention hitting 2 birds with 1 stone, meaning the states of Wisconsin and Illinois. 

Speaking of Milwaukee, im surprised there isnt a competition there. If anyone is holding a competition in the milwaukee area, or like Southeast wisconsin, post a thread or let me know . If I had more time, or I guess impact, I would try to start one up, wouldnt be a bad idea for others. 

@One Wheel just gonna tag you here on this one aha


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 17, 2016)

I'm 3+ hours from Milwaukee, but I think LaCrosse would be great. It's pretty near halfway between Milwaukee and Twin Cities, 2 hours or less from Madison, and reasonably close to a lot of Iowa too. Plus it's only about an hour from me.


----------



## RennuR (Aug 18, 2016)

Mmmm I gotchya. Its close to minnesota, and iowa, but I feel Kenosha/Racine hits more population either way haha. 

If I could, I would start something.


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 18, 2016)

Yeah, and I'm not going to suggest that you shouldn't try to get something going there, but if you want to make it available to more people something in Chicago would pull from everywhere that Kenosha would plus probably northern Indiana and southern Michigan, and possibly along I-80 as far as Iowa.


----------



## RennuR (Aug 18, 2016)

Yeah Agreed! Illinois needs way more com,petitions anyway, especially for having Chicago there aha


----------



## David Jiang (Aug 19, 2016)

LRXC said:


> More competitions in Madison? Pretty much *all *of the the cubing competitions in Wisconsin are in madison, like around middleton and waunakee. I think a great place to have a cubing competition would be somwhere around the racine/kenosha area, because that would hit a lot of the population of the midwest. This is because its almost the halfway point between 2 high population areas, Chicago and Milwaukee. Not to mention hitting 2 birds with 1 stone, meaning the states of Wisconsin and Illinois.
> 
> Speaking of Milwaukee, im surprised there isnt a competition there. If anyone is holding a competition in the milwaukee area, or like Southeast wisconsin, post a thread or let me know . If I had more time, or I guess impact, I would try to start one up, wouldnt be a bad idea for others.
> 
> @One Wheel just gonna tag you here on this one aha


I would host a comp around there, but finding a venue would be harder and depending on how far it is travel may be a little of a hassle. If you can find a venue over there I can host one.


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 19, 2016)

David Jiang said:


> I would host a comp around there, but finding a venue would be harder and depending on how far it is travel may be a little of a hassle. If you can find a venue over there I can host one.



I could almost certainly find a church in Viroqua that could serve as a venue on the west side of the state. Also it's a little out of the way, but I know the Crawford county fair always needs entertainment. It's a nice little country fair, and if somebody else did the work they might jump at the chance for next year. Too late for next week, I'm sure.


----------



## RennuR (Aug 19, 2016)

Mmmkay so basically, what you guys are thinking, is either somewhere by viroqua, which is very close to minnesota, iowa etc.

Or somewhere by the SE part of Wisconsin, where we could hit illinois, possibly indiana, milwaukke, chicago, even madison etc?

EDIT: Also I think somewhere around Janesville would be pretty legit


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 19, 2016)

I'm in favor of more competitions generally, and a variety of places is good. I'm near Viroqua, so I have a vested interest there. Janesville would be fine, but it's pretty close to Madison. Rockford might split the difference between Madison and Chicago better.


----------



## RennuR (Aug 19, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> I'm in favor of more competitions generally, and a variety of places is good. I'm near Viroqua, so I have a vested interest there. Janesville would be fine, but it's pretty close to Madison. Rockford might split the difference between Madison and Chicago better.



Just looked at some stuff, idk about this, but saw this, seems to be a good place to hit lots of people 

https://goo.gl/maps/piTovYicEeG2


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 19, 2016)

LRXC said:


> Just looked at some stuff, idk about this, but saw this, seems to be a good place to hit lots of people
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/piTovYicEeG2


That looks like a very good option, probably about as close to all three of Madison, Milwaukee, and Chicago as you'll find. It's a little over 3 hours drive from where I live, so whether I could come would depend a lot on the time of year, and just what's going on with my farm. 4x4 with a fairly generous time limit (I could definitely make a 2:15 soft cut, but I could probably make 1:45), scheduled sometime between about 10:00 and 1:00 would be awfully tempting, though ;-). And maybe 6x6 with 8:00/10:00 cuts ;-). I just want to get official averages/means, I know that I don't have a realistic chance of actually winning anytime soon.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 19, 2016)

I'm not from WI (I live in the STL suburbs) but are any of you guys planning on going to Dixon Fall?


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 19, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I'm not from WI (I live in the STL suburbs) but are any of you guys planning on going to Dixon Fall?



Hadn't noticed that one. Probably not me, though. At 3 1/2 hours it's at the very end of my driving range, I've almost certainly got something else going on that weekend, and the only non- tentative event that I'm really interested in is 6x6 with a hard cut that's about 2 minutes faster than my pb. So yeah, excuses.

Edit: thanks for pointing it out, though.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 19, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> Hadn't noticed that one. Probably not me, though. At 3 1/2 hours it's at the very end of my driving range, I've almost certainly got something else going on that weekend, and the only non- tentative event that I'm really interested in is 6x6 with a hard cut that's about 2 minutes faster than my pb. So yeah, excuses.


I'm not the biggest fan of the events list either, but at least it has my top 2 favorites. I'm kinda annoyed that as soon as a 5:00 cutoff is in my range for 6x6, they make it 4 minutes, and once I can almost get that, it drops to 3:30. lol


----------



## RennuR (Aug 19, 2016)

Lol, yeah way to far for me. Didnt even know that was a thing though. I live in Kenosha, around salem area haha. 

So yeah no i aint going to that one


----------



## RennuR (Aug 19, 2016)

But yeah like, I also just noticed how Illinois has absolutely 0 cubing events basically, like what. That place would hit a lot of people, especially illinois which needs some. Any delegates around that area? Or at least by Illinois that could maybe start something there? Over winter could be cool, just throwing ideas out there


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 19, 2016)

Talk about no cubing events... Eastern MO.
Can someone tell me if 4:20/2:50 averages for 6x6/Mega are bad? I feel like the only event I don't completely suck at other than 2x2 and 3x3 is Pyraminx.


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 19, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I'm not the biggest fan of the events list either, but at least it has my top 2 favorites. I'm kinda annoyed that as soon as a 5:00 cutoff is in my range for 6x6, they make it 4 minutes, and once I can almost get that, it drops to 3:30. lol



That is frustrating. I suspect what's happening is that as the people who organize competitions themselves get better at cubing gradually lower times seem more reasonable. In March I started working on 4x4 trying to get good enough to make a 1:30 cut. At the time it felt like I could easily make a 2:45 cut, and with years of practice I might make 2:00. Now 1:30 is still pretty far away, but more of my solves are sub -2:00 than sup-2:00, and a 2:00 time limit seems downright reasonable.


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 19, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Talk about no cubing events... Eastern MO.
> Can someone tell me if 4:20/2:50 averages for 6x6/Mega are bad? I feel like the only event I don't completely suck at other than 2x2 and 3x3 is Pyraminx.



I run roughly 8:00 6x6, 6:00 mega.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 19, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> I run roughly 8:00 6x6, 6:00 mega.


Roughly where I was at my first comp lol

Fun fact: I lost 6x6x6 at that one. Only time I have ever lost any event.


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 20, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Roughly where I was at my first comp lol
> 
> Fun fact: I lost 6x6x6 at that one. Only time I have ever lost any event.



That's a good record. I'm signed up for mega in two weeks. I'd be a little surprised if I didn't lose that. I haven't gotten so far as successfully blind solving a 2x2, so it wouldn't shock me to at least tie for last in 3BLD. 35 second 3x3 will hopefully keep me out of last place, and I think I have a good shot of actually making the 2:30 soft cut for feet. My pb is 2:24.88, and I've still got some time to practice and maybe even get a better foot cube than my Rubik's brand. I'm thinking of picking up a Big Sail.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 20, 2016)

if you do BLD it's way easier to be last lol
even if you have a 90% success rate


----------



## Jhahoua (Aug 20, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> That is frustrating. I suspect what's happening is that as the people who organize competitions themselves get better at cubing gradually lower times seem more reasonable. In March I started working on 4x4 trying to get good enough to make a 1:30 cut. At the time it felt like I could easily make a 2:45 cut, and with years of practice I might make 2:00. Now 1:30 is still pretty far away, but more of my solves are sub -2:00 than sup-2:00, and a 2:00 time limit seems downright reasonable.



As an organizer I can tell you good ones are not lowering cutoffs because of personal improvement, we have to lower them because people in general are getting much faster and more people are competing in events and it's necessary to stay on schedule.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 20, 2016)

Well I'd personally rather have one event with an easier cutoff than 2 events with harsh cutoffs but that's just me I guess


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 20, 2016)

Jhahoua said:


> As an organizer I can tell you good ones are not lowering cutoffs because of personal improvement, we have to lower them because people in general are getting much faster and more people are competing in events and it's necessary to stay on schedule.



What is the cause of people getting faster? Is it hardware, methods, people are just faster than they used to be (I didn't think evolution worked that fast) or that most of the people coming to competitions have been cubing for longer, and are personally improving? I'm guessing it's a combination of the first, second, and fourth options. Or maybe it's also that since speedsolving has become more standardized and publicized it's easier to compare yourself to really fast people and see what's actually possible. I'm not trying to say that there aren't valid reasons for lowering cutoffs, it's just a frustration as a slow cuber.

I'll second the sentiment about fewer events, too. I realize that I break with the majority of the cubing community when I say that I find smaller puzzles like 2x2 and pyraminx, and probably even clock, although I have absolutely zero experience with it, trivial and a little silly, and I would love to see more competitions that ignored them altogether. There is a lot of time and effort, both in terms of individual effort and in terms of organizing competitions, that goes into small puzzles. . . . Oh well. I'll quit ranting. Different strokes for different folks.

P.S. Here's an off the wall idea: typically competitions will have a limit on the total number of competitors. What about putting a limit on the number of 3x3 competitors? Or limiting the number of competitors in each event based on how long that event is expected to take? So instead of saying there are cuts of 3:30/5:00 or whatever for 6x6, only the first 12 people who sign up for 6x6 will be able to compete in 6x6, and go with the default 10:00 hard cut?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 20, 2016)

lol'd at "I didn't think evolution worked that fast"

I hope no one seriously thinks that's how evolution works... xD


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 20, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> lol'd at "I didn't think evolution worked that fast"
> 
> I hope no one seriously thinks that's how evolution works... xD



I doubt anybody seriously does. Glad to know for sure I'm not the only one.


----------



## RennuR (Aug 21, 2016)

Also I might just have to go to Dixon, 2 hours away from where I live however :/ But eh ya never know


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 21, 2016)

LRXC said:


> Also I might just have to go to Dixon, 2 hours away from where I live however :/ But eh ya never know


If 2 hours away is bad for you then you should feel lucky  the shortest car ride for me to a comp was 3. (I did go by plane to OKC (80 min from STL), but with the airport wait and all of that it was probably 3 hours total as well)


----------



## RennuR (Aug 21, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> If 2 hours away is bad for you then you should feel lucky  the shortest car ride for me to a comp was 3. (I did go by plane to OKC (80 min from STL), but with the airport wait and all of that it was probably 3 hours total as well)



Well the thing is, that would be my first comp. Since I just found out I cant go to Wiscube because I have to be at an estate sale O_O. And I dont drive yet sooo. lol


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 21, 2016)

LRXC said:


> Well the thing is, that would be my first comp. Since I just found out I cant go to Wiscube because I have to be at an estate sale O_O. And I dont drive yet sooo. lol


Definitely don't miss out on a relatively close comp if you don't have to!


----------



## RennuR (Aug 21, 2016)

Well yeah of course, i have an XC Meet 2 days before, and my dad works down by Chicago, so maybe he can drive me to a Dixon meet. Haha we'll have to see!


----------



## Torch (Sep 8, 2016)

Hey guys!

I'm in Madison right now until the 12th (Monday). I was talking with Josh Feran about having a meetup, but I think he's going to the KC comp this weekend. If there's anyone who wants to meet up, that would be pretty cool! Thanks.


----------



## biscuit (Sep 9, 2016)

Torch said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I'm in Madison right now until the 12th (Monday). I was talking with Josh Feran about having a meetup, but I think he's going to the KC comp this weekend. If there's anyone who wants to meet up, that would be pretty cool! Thanks.



Josh is really sick. He



JustinTimeCuber said:


> Talk about no cubing events... Eastern MO.
> Can someone tell me if 4:20/2:50 averages for 6x6/Mega are bad? I feel like the only event I don't completely suck at other than 2x2 and 3x3 is Pyraminx.



Just another reason KC is better than STL  

(yes I realize how old that post was)


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 9, 2016)

Josh is really sick. He *turned into a bird and swam away.*
Ftfy


----------



## biscuit (Sep 9, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Josh is really sick. He *turned into a bird and swam away.*
> Ftfy



Wow! How'd you know!

(I meant to say "He had to cancel coming to KCubing")


----------



## One Wheel (Sep 9, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Josh is really sick. He *turned into a bird and swam away.*
> Ftfy



I'm afraid it's much more serious than that. He *abruptly ceased. *RIP Josh. You will be dearly missed.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 9, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Wow! How'd you know!
> 
> (I meant to say "He had to cancel coming to KCubing")


Well dang, that must be pretty disappointing.


----------



## biscuit (Sep 9, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Well dang, that must be pretty disappointing.



Josh is fun to have around, but we have plenty of staff. Though Clock scrambling is going to be... Probably okay.


----------



## Jhahoua (Jan 10, 2017)

We're going to have a meet up at the west town mall food court this Saturday the 14th at 12:30pm


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Jan 12, 2017)

Yay! I'm missing like the 3rd meet up in a row!


----------



## BandedCubing101 (Jan 12, 2017)

I'm really excited for this meetup!


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 13, 2017)

I'll be there in spirit


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 15, 2017)

There's a Wisconsin competition! With no 3x3! !!! On a day I have other stuff going on and can't go :-( :-( !!!!


----------



## BandedCubing101 (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm going! I met both of the organizers of the competition today and they're really cool people! I'm a nub so I can only do OH and FMC. The cool thing is I can use this competition to qualify for OH for nats!


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 15, 2017)

BandedCubing101 said:


> I'm going! I met both of the organizers of the competition today and they're really cool people! I'm a nub so I can only do OH and FMC. The cool thing is I can use this competition to qualify for OH for nats!



Take a little time to practice feet too. Those are easy cutoffs, if you take the time to do 100 solves or so between now and then you should be able to get a mean no problem.


----------



## BandedCubing101 (Jan 15, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestion. I'll definitely try!


----------



## RennuR (Jan 16, 2017)

Wish there was 3x3


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 16, 2017)

RennuR said:


> Wish there was 3x3


3x3 is overrated.


----------



## BandedCubing101 (Jan 16, 2017)

Well there is FMC, and that's something I've never competed in.


----------



## biscuit (Jan 16, 2017)

Looks like a good comp. If I wasn't trying to get to Nats, I might try to get there.


----------



## Fear (Jan 17, 2017)

Sad that I missed the meet up. I was even in madison this weekend but didn't check the thread. Hopefully I'll be going to a comp sometime soon to qualify for nats though. It's actually reasonable this year. I'm thinking maybe Mishawaka Winter... Long drive but I am going to be in cincinatti anyway, so it's like 4h away. Anyone else plan on going?

EDIT: Whyy no 3x3 for Wisconsin Winter.... Guess I can't qualify for nats yet. It's probably going to fill up. I might sign for Wisconsin winter anyway, get an avg for sq1. I'm horrible at all the events there though so I won't qualify for anything.


----------



## Fear (Jan 19, 2017)

Anyone Vending at Wisconsin winter? If you are - you should totally bring a 7x7


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 19, 2017)

Fear said:


> Anyone Vending at Wisconsin winter? If you are - you should totally bring a 7x7



I'll have a couple 7x7s for sale by then, with any luck, but I won't be making it to the competition.


----------



## Fear (Jan 19, 2017)

That's unfortunate... Anyone going to nats? For those in madison area that's like a 4h drive, which isn't bad.


----------



## BandedCubing101 (Jan 19, 2017)

Fear said:


> That's unfortunate... Anyone going to nats? For those in madison area that's like a 4h drive, which isn't bad.


I'm going to nats!


----------



## BandedCubing101 (Jan 28, 2017)

I think I'll be able to qualify for nats in OH at the competition!


----------



## Fear (Jan 30, 2017)

It looks like I'm not qualifying in anything lol. Hopefully a comp with 3x3 happens soon.


----------



## Fear (Feb 13, 2017)

Gonna go ahead and bump to thank those who supported me in my hour to sub 4 quest yesterday .

It was a pretty fun comp. Also hyped that I did get that OH average in. Met a lot of cool people too.


----------



## aybuck37 (Feb 13, 2017)

Fear said:


> Gonna go ahead and bump to thank those who supported me in my hour to sub 4 quest yesterday .
> 
> It was a pretty fun comp. Also hyped that I did get that OH average in. Met a lot of cool people too.


Nice! What comp was it? I must have completely missed seeing it


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 13, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> Nice! What comp was it? I must have completely missed seeing it



Wisconsin Winter 2017.

It was really fun.
Wish I could have gotten a sub-1 Feet mean though.

Walker said there should be another one in April.


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 14, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> Walker said there should be another one in April.



Yeah! Big cubes with easy limits and feet, please! I will likely be there with a boatload of cubes to sell.


----------



## Fear (Feb 14, 2017)

I heard mid March for the comp.


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 14, 2017)

Fear said:


> I heard mid March for the comp.


I hope April. March would be harder for me, and it's getting pretty close.

Edit: also mid-ish March relatively nearby we've got ISU, MCC, and Dixon comps.


----------



## Fear (Feb 14, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> I hope April. March would be harder for me, and it's getting pretty close.
> 
> Edit: also mid-ish March relatively nearby we've got ISU, MCC, and Dixon comps.



I don't know, I guess we'll find out. Gotta qualify in something though to go to nats .


----------



## JackJ (Feb 15, 2017)

I'm curious about all you new guys. I'm a real old timer, been cubing since 2008, currently going to college in Whitewater but originally from Wisconsin Dells area. I've been kind of inactive on the forums for the past couple of years and am really shocked by how many WI cubers there are now. Last time I checked, there were like 5 all time and only like 3 active ones. 

Are any of you guys adults? I'm 21. And approx where do you guys live currently?


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 15, 2017)

I'm 29. Got my first cube almost two years ago now as a birthday present for my 28th birthday. I have a dairy farm 10 miles north of Seneca, 15 miles south of Viroqua.


----------



## aybuck37 (Feb 15, 2017)

JackJ said:


> I'm curious about all you new guys. I'm a real old timer, been cubing since 2008, currently going to college in Whitewater but originally from Wisconsin Dells area. I've been kind of inactive on the forums for the past couple of years and am really shocked by how many WI cubers there are now. Last time I checked, there were like 5 all time and only like 3 active ones.
> 
> Are any of you guys adults? I'm 21. And approx where do you guys live currently?


St. Louis


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 15, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> I hope April. March would be harder for me, and it's getting pretty close.
> 
> Edit: also mid-ish March relatively nearby we've got ISU, MCC, and Dixon comps.


MCC and ISU are far enough away I think. Dixon is the only one that potentially could interfere with them.
Walker said they would be in Madison or Milwaukee. It might change though.



JackJ said:


> I'm curious about all you new guys. I'm a real old timer, been cubing since 2008, currently going to college in Whitewater but originally from Wisconsin Dells area. I've been kind of inactive on the forums for the past couple of years and am really shocked by how many WI cubers there are now. Last time I checked, there were like 5 all time and only like 3 active ones.
> 
> Are any of you guys adults? I'm 21. And approx where do you guys live currently?



Nope, I'm still in high school. And I'm from Illinois.
I learned to solve the cube mid summer-2015, got down to low 30 by thanksgiving. Mid 20 by feburary, then promptly switched to ZZ. Got sub-20 during the early summer, pushed it to about high 16 by late august, and failed to get a good average twice. Broke both Feet SRs at Michigan 2016 without realizing it. Got faster, picked up mega and the BLDs.
Broke Feet SRs again at MCC alpha, and the mean at the recent WW2017.


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 15, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> MCC and ISU are far enough away I think. Dixon is the only one that potentially could interfere with them.
> Walker said they would be in Madison or Milwaukee. It might change though.



ISU is closer for me than Milwaukee, I think, but I guess I'm kind of on the edge.


----------



## Fear (Feb 15, 2017)

I might go to ISU if the wisconsin comp isn't around that time. As for the questions on age, I'm 16 and live in central wisconsin as well. Started cubing in august, and I'm really hoping to get sub 20 within the next week or two.


----------



## BandedCubing101 (Feb 18, 2017)

JackJ said:


> I'm curious about all you new guys. I'm a real old timer, been cubing since 2008, currently going to college in Whitewater but originally from Wisconsin Dells area. I've been kind of inactive on the forums for the past couple of years and am really shocked by how many WI cubers there are now. Last time I checked, there were like 5 all time and only like 3 active ones.
> 
> Are any of you guys adults? I'm 21. And approx where do you guys live currently?



lol, I'm only 14 i live in sun prairie also, how do u find out about unofficial comps?


----------



## JackJ (Feb 20, 2017)

I'm not interested in anything unofficial so I don't. I guess the best resource would be to look out for them on the forums though.


----------



## Confucius (Mar 1, 2017)

Is this competition in March a for sure thing? I would definitely be going. What about you guys? It would be fun to meet some cubers from Wisconsin.


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 1, 2017)

Confucius said:


> Is this competition in March a for sure thing? I would definitely be going. What about you guys? It would be fun to meet some cubers from Wisconsin.



Technically it would have to be in the last half of March now, since according to WCA regulations it has to be announced 2 weeks ahead of time, and usually they announce further ahead than that. Last year there was a comp in Madison the last weekend of April. I'm guessing that's when we're looking at.


----------



## Fear (Mar 2, 2017)

Yeah I'm gonna guess april.


----------



## BandedCubing101 (Mar 3, 2017)

i'll go


----------



## Fear (Mar 6, 2017)

See ya there then!


----------



## Randon (Mar 17, 2017)

Anyone from Wisconsin going to the comp in Iowa tomorrow? I am.


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 17, 2017)

I'd like to, but I'm waiting for one a little closer than 4 hours. It's a great event list and pretty generous time limits, so it's especially disappointing, but this is a very busy time of year, too.


----------



## BandedCubing101 (Mar 17, 2017)

Randon said:


> Anyone from Wisconsin going to the comp in Iowa tomorrow? I am.


Hey randon, are you the guy from Sun Prairie? Your younger brother is in my Algebra II class...


----------



## Fear (Mar 21, 2017)

So what's the status on the next wisconsin comp? Anyone have ideas? I have gotta get a 3x3 avg in to qualify for nats, and also meet up with some of you guys again.


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 21, 2017)

Fear said:


> So what's the status on the next wisconsin comp? Anyone have ideas? I have gotta get a 3x3 avg in to qualify for nats, and also meet up with some of you guys again.



Well, there's this: https://www.cubingusa.com/FabulousMinnesotaCompetition2017/index.php


----------



## Fear (Mar 21, 2017)

There's no 3x3 at that competition. What's with the Midwest, anyway?


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 21, 2017)

Fear said:


> There's no 3x3 at that competition. What's with the Midwest, anyway?



No 3x3 there, but on the front page it says that Minnesota cube melt will be a more standard competition on May 5-6. Depending on where you are that's not too far away, and fairly soon too. And as far as what's with the Midwest, we're flyover country . We have to make our own fun.


----------



## biscuit (Mar 21, 2017)

Fear said:


> There's no 3x3 at that competition. What's with the Midwest, anyway?



I believe you meant the midcoast  What's so strange about that one? PBQ Berkely was a much "weirder" event list.


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 21, 2017)

I like the event list for the fabulous MN comp. I don't care a lick about clock, and I'd love to get 4x4-6x6, but anything smaller than 4x4 is kind of boring so why bother?


----------



## aybuck37 (Mar 21, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> I like the event list for the fabulous MN comp. I don't care a lick about clock, and I'd love to get 4x4-6x6, but anything smaller than 4x4 is kind of boring so why bother?


What are the events for the one in Minnesota?


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 21, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> What are the events for the one in Minnesota?


Clock, feet, megaminx, 7x7, FMC.


----------



## aybuck37 (Mar 21, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> Clock, feet, megaminx, 7x7, FMC.


Best events


----------



## Jhahoua (Mar 23, 2017)

I've been in contact with the person that is organizing the next WI competition, and it looks like there will not be one before May 8th.


----------



## BandedCubing101 (Mar 23, 2017)

Jhahoua said:


> I've been in contact with the person that is organizing the next WI competition, and it looks like there will not be one before May 8th.


Ok


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 25, 2017)

Jhahoua said:


> I've been in contact with the person that is organizing the next WI competition, and it looks like there will not be one before May 8th.


Any suggestion as to where that next competition will be? Being pretty much on one edge of the state that matters to me.


----------



## Jhahoua (Mar 25, 2017)

He's planning it for either Madison or Milwaukee


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 25, 2017)

Jhahoua said:


> He's planning it for either Madison or Milwaukee


Hmm. Here's hoping for Madison. Milwaukee would be significantly more difficult for me.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 25, 2017)

just wondering: what troll other than me voted "no"?


----------



## Mikel (Mar 27, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> Technically it would have to be in the last half of March now, since according to WCA regulations it has to be announced 2 weeks ahead of time, and usually they announce further ahead than that. Last year there was a comp in Madison the last weekend of April. I'm guessing that's when we're looking at.



The regulations state 2 weeks but the board recommends 4 weeks and will likely not approve anything under 4 weeks.


----------



## Fear (Mar 27, 2017)

Ew now I need to find a good comp


----------



## BandedCubing101 (Apr 1, 2017)

I'm not going to cat and mouse so now I don't have a competition until nats...


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 2, 2017)

BandedCubing101 said:


> I'm not going to cat and mouse so now I don't have a competition until nats...



Nats isn't until July. The chances of another nearby competition being announced between now and then are pretty good.


----------



## Confucius (Apr 3, 2017)

They better get this comp going. If they don't do it soon I won't be able to go.


----------



## Jhahoua (Apr 3, 2017)

Confucius said:


> They better get this comp going. If they don't do it soon I won't be able to go.



Right now it's looking like there wont be a WI competition 'till September.


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 3, 2017)

Jhahoua said:


> Right now it's looking like there wont be a WI competition 'till September.



I don't have the time or experience necessary to do all the organizing myself, but if somebody wanted to set something up for late Juneish in, or preferably west of, Madison I'd be happy to trade a fair bit of work for a say in which events are offered.


----------



## Fear (Apr 6, 2017)

Anyone here going to cat and mouse? I plan on it.


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 6, 2017)

Fear said:


> Anyone here going to cat and mouse? I plan on it.


I have a track meet, and it's city qualifying too, though I'm not quite fast enough to make it to city, so I there isn't much point in me going. I might be able to got to the first part of the competition, but I probably will have to go to the track meet.
Sucks since I have a chance at MBLD IL SR too.


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 6, 2017)

Fear said:


> Anyone here going to cat and mouse? I plan on it.


I'm thinking about going to Minnesota cube melt. Chicago is about 5 hours drive for me, vs. 3 to Minneapolis.


----------



## Fear (Apr 7, 2017)

I'd go the the minnesota cube melt but I've got a choir/band thing going on that weekend. As for the track meet, I feel ya but you should totally go to cat and mouse.


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 7, 2017)

Fear said:


> I'd go the the minnesota cube melt but I've got a choir/band thing going on that weekend. As for the track meet, I feel ya but you should totally go to cat and mouse.


The thing is, this meet is kinda the whole point of doing track.
Go to qualifying, have the chance to advance to city finals and maybe even state.
I would skip the meet, but I don't think my coaches would like that.
The really annoying part is that girls qualification is the thursday a couple days before. If only they had been switched, I could go to both...

Might be able to go to the first half of cat and mouse, depending on when the races that I would be competing in are. Most likely, it will be an early meet, and I'll have to miss cat and mouse., Though I might be able to go to the second half if the meet is extra early and all my events are early.

BUT I REALLY WANT TO BREAK MBLD SR BECAUSE I CAN!!


----------



## Fear (Apr 7, 2017)

Talk to your track coach. Mention that you're maybe not going to qualify anyway. My coach, personally, would tell me to cut it out with the excuses and get my ass to the meet, but your's hopefully would be more forgiving.


----------



## BandedCubing101 (Apr 8, 2017)

I'm willing to co-organize maybe. I'll have to see what my mom says.


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 8, 2017)

BandedCubing101 said:


> I'm willing to co-organize maybe. I'll have to see what my mom says.



I guess since I've never organized a competition and I've only even been to one I'd like to work with somebody who has organized before. Have you organized a competition? My ideal comp to set up would probably be 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, either 3x3, 7x7, or feet, and tentative rounds of whichever of the last three were skipped.


----------



## BandedCubing101 (Apr 8, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> I guess since I've never organized a competition and I've only even been to one I'd like to work with somebody who has organized before. Have you organized a competition? My ideal comp to set up would probably be 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, either 3x3, 7x7, or feet, and tentative rounds of whichever of the last three were skipped.


i haven't organized a comp and i'd like to have pyra and oh


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 8, 2017)

BandedCubing101 said:


> i haven't organized a comp and i'd like to have pyra and oh


I don't care about OH one way or the other, but I rather dislike pyraminx. It's trivial, just like 2x2.


----------



## Jhahoua (Apr 8, 2017)

I'm working on a competition, so if you do get something going please let me know the date as soon as you do so I know if I need to change mine or not.


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 8, 2017)

Jhahoua said:


> I'm working on a competition, so if you do get something going please let me know the date as soon as you do so I know if I need to change mine or not.



I doubt I'll get anything together, but I'll make sure you're in the loop if that changes. If you're already working on something I would figure that takes precedence, and prefer to change mine if there's a conflict.


----------



## BandedCubing101 (Apr 22, 2017)

Would anybody be interested in having a cubing meetup at the west towne mall food court?


----------



## Fear (Apr 28, 2017)

I'd probably go, depends upon when it is. Some weekend I would be down for going to madison though, could visit some family.


----------



## One Wheel (May 9, 2017)

Jhahoua said:


> I'm working on a competition, so if you do get something going please let me know the date as soon as you do so I know if I need to change mine or not.



Any update on this? Is there a tentative event list yet? Even if it's several months away I'd like to know what's likely to be offered, because I probably need to start focusing my practice time soon if I'm going to make any big cube cutoffs.

E: how long has it been since we had a Wisconsin comp with 4x4, 5x5, or 6x6? Hint, hint.


----------



## Jhahoua (May 9, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> Any update on this? Is there a tentative event list yet? Even if it's several months away I'd like to know what's likely to be offered, because I probably need to start focusing my practice time soon if I'm going to make any big cube cutoffs.
> 
> E: how long has it been since we had a Wisconsin comp with 4x4, 5x5, or 6x6? Hint, hint.



Someone wants to have one this summer still in Oregon, it would just have basic events though like 2-4 pyra skewb,
Mine would have events similar to wiscube, we had 4x4 & 5x5 last spring.


----------



## One Wheel (May 9, 2017)

Jhahoua said:


> Someone wants to have one this summer still in Oregon, it would just have basic events though like 2-4 pyra skewb,
> Mine would have events similar to wiscube, we had 4x4 & 5x5 last spring.



Last spring is coming on a year and a half ago by the time a comp gets set up. I am excited to try competing in 6x6, even though I'm still solidly sup-6:00 at this point. I don't think I'll be setting anything up this summer, if there's anything I can do to help out with your comp that doesn't require getting there early or staying till the end I'll be happy to give it a shot.


----------



## Fear (May 10, 2017)

Have 3x3.


----------



## GenTheThief (May 10, 2017)

Fear said:


> Have 3x3.


But more importantly, Feet, Megaminx and OH. I like winning feet, and have a chance at podiuming in Mega and OH.


----------



## One Wheel (May 18, 2017)

Jhahoua said:


> Someone wants to have one this summer still in Oregon, it would just have basic events though like 2-4 pyra skewb.


Aha! And 5x5 and mega! With cutoffs that are pretty much across the board at the edge of what I can do. Although a 6:00 time limit for 3BLD is unusual. My best success is 12:xx, but I have a lot of 6:xx DNFs.

Not sure if I'll make it, but I'm inclined to try.


----------



## GenTheThief (May 18, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> Aha! And 5x5 and mega! With cutoffs that are pretty much across the board at the edge of what I can do. Although a 6:00 time limit for 3BLD is unusual. My best success is 12:xx, but I have a lot of 6:xx DNFs.
> 
> Not sure if I'll make it, but I'm inclined to try.


Ooooh, nice events... Megaminx, OH, BLD, 5x5...

I hope my mom can get the day off and take me.
Or that I can get my drivers permit and share driving with my dad?
Yay I can go!


----------



## Zach Beecher (May 20, 2017)

David Jiang said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was thinking about starting a cubing group in Wisconsin that would meet once every month or so. The venue can change periodically. I wanted to get a rough number for the amount of people who would do this. I can organize everything, but I want to know the amount of people.


Yes I'd love that. I live in appleton


----------



## BandedCubing101 (May 23, 2017)

It'll be nice meeting all of you at Hillcrest!


----------



## GenTheThief (May 26, 2017)

It'll be cool meeting you all also!
I'm so hyped for this competition; hoping for a possible podium in OH and Mega, finals in 3x3 would be cool too, but equally unlikely.


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Jun 23, 2017)

BandedCubing101 and I are possibly organizing a competition in the Madison area on August 12th or 13th. Does anyone know of any other competitions in the same area and time frame?


----------



## aybuck37 (Jun 23, 2017)

TheRubiksCombo said:


> BandedCubing101 and I are possibly organizing a competition in the Madison area on August 12th or 13th. Does anyone know of any other competitions in the same area and time frame?


Good Luck! There might be a comp in Iowa around that time


----------



## Jhahoua (Jun 23, 2017)

TheRubiksCombo said:


> BandedCubing101 and I are possibly organizing a competition in the Madison area on August 12th or 13th. Does anyone know of any other competitions in the same area and time frame?



Yes, there will be one a couple of weeks after that. That is also the same weekend as Michigan.


----------



## BandedCubing101 (Jun 23, 2017)

Jhahoua said:


> Yes, there will be one a couple of weeks after that. That is also the same weekend as Michigan.


Michigan 2017 is the weekend after that...


----------



## Jhahoua (Jun 23, 2017)

BandedCubing101 said:


> Michigan 2017 is the weekend after that...


That's right, I was thinking of last years.


----------



## BandedCubing101 (Jun 23, 2017)

Jhahoua said:


> That's right, I was thinking of last years.


Do you think you could help us organize the competition? It would be awesome, since we're inexperienced, this is our first competition we're organizing.


----------



## Jhahoua (Jun 23, 2017)

BandedCubing101 said:


> Do you think you could help us organize the competition? It would be awesome, since we're inexperienced, this is our first competition we're organizing.


I could answer a few questions, but I'm organizing my own the the first weekend of September like normal so I really wont have time to do any work on a 2nd one.


----------



## BandedCubing101 (Jun 23, 2017)

Jhahoua said:


> I could answer a few questions, but I'm organizing my own the the first weekend of September like normal so I really wont have time to do any work on a 2nd one.


Ok, I was wondering how do you get CubingUSA to make a website?


----------



## BandedCubing101 (Jun 23, 2017)

BandedCubing101 said:


> Do you think you could help us organize the competition? It would be awesome, since we're inexperienced, this is our first competition we're organizing.


Another question is if you'd be willing to staff at the competition.


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Jul 26, 2017)

See you guys at Wiscube!


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 26, 2017)

Finally a comp I can probably get to! If I go I'll be selling whichever of these puzzles are left:
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/collection-for-sale.63693/page-8


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 28, 2017)

@Jhahoua 
Will the competition area for Feet be carpeted or hardwood/stone/tiles/cement?
I need to know which surface to practice on .
Wisconsin winter 2017 was not a very nice surprise. I hadn't had much experience on hard floors and thus failed sub1 .


----------



## David Jiang (Aug 28, 2017)

@BandedCubing101 you get a cubingusa website through a delegate and they will set everything up. However some delegates are favoring WCA website rather than CubingUsa.

@GenTheThief I've been to the venue and it's a gym with a concrete type floor. Hard I guess.


----------



## Jhahoua (Aug 28, 2017)

@*GenTheThief *it's carpeted.


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Sep 11, 2017)

Around 3 months ago, I said I was organizing a comp in Madison with BandedCubing101, and that was postpned to early 2018. One problem is making an event list. Since a lot of you will probably attend this competition, you should have a say in what events we should have at the competition. Here is the survey. You can choose as many events as you want, and the most popular events will be in the competition. Happy Cubing!

EDIT: The Form will close on 9/17/2017


----------



## One Wheel (Sep 11, 2017)

I've noticed that a lot of the comps in the upper Midwest have feet. Do the delegates in this area like holding feet? It might be easier to offer it than not, depending on the delegate. I've never organized a comp, but I would also note that it seems to me that scheduling would be easier for fixed-time events (FMC and MBLD) and slightly easier for long-duration events like big blind. Fewer competitors means fewer variables. 

Good luck! I voted for 4, 6, and 7, but I'd love to see 5 and mega offered too (and feet, of course)


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Sep 11, 2017)

You can edit your response to add 5 and mega.

As for feet, BandedCubing101 hates feet and wouldn't organize the comp with me if we held feet.
FMC, MBLD, and Big blind just take a while and are somewhat hard to organize


----------



## One Wheel (Sep 11, 2017)

Fair enough. I'm perpetually confused by people who hate feet, but I suppose there are a lot of people confused by my distaste for 2x2, pyraminx, clock, and skewb. 

I'll leave my response as it is. I like 5x5 and megaminx, but as far as I'm concerned at least for the time being they're second-tier events, while 4, 6, and 7 are all primary events for me.


----------



## CarterK (Oct 19, 2017)

TheRubiksCombo said:


> As for feet, BandedCubing101 hates feet and wouldn't organize the comp with me if we held feet.



I was told that James Hildreth doesn't want to do feet anymore at his comps.


----------



## One Wheel (Oct 19, 2017)

CarterK said:


> I was told that James Hildreth doesn't want to do feet anymore at his comps.


That would be too bad. I hope I get the opportunity to get a feet mean.


----------



## GenTheThief (Oct 19, 2017)

CarterK said:


> I was told that James Hildreth doesn't want to do feet anymore at his comps.


But he sounded so disappointed when he told me that I had stolen his podium back in January (actually, he still got third). I was so sure that he was emotionally invested in the event. /sarcasm

Well, that sucks, cause I really need to get my mean and single sub WR100 again, and if half the competitions in my area stop having the chance of having them, that's not good. Also, like, Feet is just _fun_. I really don't understand why people hate on it so much.


----------



## CarterK (Oct 19, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> I really don't understand why people hate on it so much.



The person I got the info from told me that at a comp he delegated, 2 people made the time limit and 1 made the cutoff.


----------



## One Wheel (Oct 19, 2017)

CarterK said:


> The person I got the info from told me that at a comp he delegated, 2 people made the time limit and 1 made the cutoff.



Wait, so did he say that he didn't want to do feet, or did somebody get frustrated because he was enforcing strict time limits, and interpret strict time limits as not wanting to do feet anymore?


----------



## CarterK (Oct 19, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> Wait, so did he say that he didn't want to do feet, or did somebody get frustrated because he was enforcing strict time limits, and interpret strict time limits as not wanting to do feet anymore?




He didn't want to do feet because someone got second and didn't make the cutoff. It was at Mishawaka 3x3 day 2016 that this happened. He's trying to get James to change his mind.


----------



## One Wheel (Oct 19, 2017)

CarterK said:


> He didn't want to do feet because someone got second and didn't make the cutoff. It was at Mishawaka 3x3 day 2016 that this happened. He's trying to get James to change his mind.



That competition was over a year and a half ago, to start with. My guess is the actual story runs more like this: whoever organized Mishawaka 3x3 Day 2016 contacted Mr. Hildreth to organize Mishawaka 3x3 Day 2018 and wanted feet on the schedule. Whatever factors that resulted in a poor feet competition in 2016 are or likely are still relevant, so he said he didn't want to do feet. I may be completely wrong, but I wouldn't panic over no competitions in the upper Midwest holding feet yet.


----------



## CarterK (Oct 19, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> That competition was over a year and a half ago, to start with. My guess is the actual story runs more like this: whoever organized Mishawaka 3x3 Day 2016 contacted Mr. Hildreth to organize Mishawaka 3x3 Day 2018 and wanted feet on the schedule. Whatever factors that resulted in a poor feet competition in 2016 are or likely are still relevant, so he said he didn't want to do feet. I may be completely wrong, but I wouldn't panic over no competitions in the upper Midwest holding feet yet.



The first point was the main argument. There are many people that can make cutoff now. I think he is worried of a similar future incident.


----------



## One Wheel (Oct 30, 2017)

I've been watching the WCA site for a good comp for a while (I guess about 14 months since I went to one) and it seems like they're all either too far away, weird schedule, a lineup of events I'm not interested in, or mostly just a day I happen to have a schedule conflict. I've only been to one comp, and I think I've asked this before, but does anybody want to work with me to organize a comp? Here's what I have in mind:
- Small (<50 competitors)
- Close to me: probably LaCrosse, but it might be easier to find a venue closer to me, like Viroqua, or we could go even closer and out in the sticks like Seneca or Eastman.
- A Saturday in late January or early February
- Big cubes: ideally 5x5, 6x6, and 7x7, with tentative 4x4 and 3BLD.
- Start no earlier than 9:00 AM, done by 4:00 PM.

Just FYI, you probably know from my posts, but I'm not 10 years old and planning to con my mom into doing all the work. I'm pretty green when it comes to cubing, but I'm 30 years old. The reason for the schedule restrictions is that I have a dairy farm to run. I'm not interested in doing small puzzles, and while I've got nothing against 3x3 I'm guessing it would be easier to get a comp approved without it. Anybody interested in helping with something like this?


----------



## CarterK (Oct 30, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> I've been watching the WCA site for a good comp for a while (I guess about 14 months since I went to one) and it seems like they're all either too far away, weird schedule, a lineup of events I'm not interested in, or mostly just a day I happen to have a schedule conflict. I've only been to one comp, and I think I've asked this before, but does anybody want to work with me to organize a comp? Here's what I have in mind:
> - Small (<50 competitors)
> - Close to me: probably LaCrosse, but it might be easier to find a venue closer to me, like Viroqua, or we could go even closer and out in the sticks like Seneca or Eastman.
> - A Saturday in late January or early February
> ...



One thing to start with is contacting Slater Metz, the Wisconsin delegate, and usually the delegate would help organize. The time frame you are talking about is right around my comp, so that probably isn't a good idea. Feel free to ask me any questions about organizing.


----------



## One Wheel (Oct 30, 2017)

CarterK said:


> One thing to start with is contacting Slater Metz, the Wisconsin delegate, and usually the delegate would help organize. The time frame you are talking about is right around my comp, so that probably isn't a good idea. Feel free to ask me any questions about organizing.


I obviously wouldn't do it the same weekend as yours, and the only overlap in events is 5x5 and 3BLD. It wouldn't hurt my feelings at all to do 4x4 instead of 5x5, and there are several events that I wouldn't mind replacing 3BLD with: feet, 4BLD, or even an unofficial gigaminx round, to start with. I've got other stuff going on at least the second and forth weekends of February, and once we get to March I'll have cows calving and will barely be able to catch my breath, let alone work on anything off the farm. 

I've heard that organizing is a lot of work: how much are we talking? Line up a venue, send a couple dozen emails to various people, make a few executive decisions on events, cutoffs, schedule, possible food, etc.; make a couple of lists for heats, judges, and scramblers; set up tables and chairs; and clean up afterwards. What am I missing? Because that sounds pretty easy.


----------



## CarterK (Oct 30, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> I obviously wouldn't do it the same weekend as yours, and the only overlap in events is 5x5 and 3BLD. It wouldn't hurt my feelings at all to do 4x4 instead of 5x5, and there are several events that I wouldn't mind replacing 3BLD with: feet, 4BLD, or even an unofficial gigaminx round, to start with. I've got other stuff going on at least the second and forth weekends of February, and once we get to March I'll have cows calving and will barely be able to catch my breath, let alone work on anything off the farm.
> 
> I've heard that organizing is a lot of work: how much are we talking? Line up a venue, send a couple dozen emails to various people, make a few executive decisions on events, cutoffs, schedule, possible food, etc.; make a couple of lists for heats, judges, and scramblers; set up tables and chairs; and clean up afterwards. What am I missing? Because that sounds pretty easy.



Yeah, you would most likely have to do change the events a tiny bit. As for a date, just find a date, where you, Slater, and the venue can go.

It isn't that much work, but it's definitely some work. I think you covered everything.


Since you can only do it from 9-4, my suggestion would be to add an FMC mean to the start and end of the competition to give you time to work.


----------



## One Wheel (Oct 30, 2017)

CarterK said:


> Yeah, you would most likely have to do change the events a tiny bit. As for a date, just find a date, where you, Slater, and the venue can go.
> 
> It isn't that much work, but it's definitely some work. I think you covered everything.
> 
> ...



Thanks! I've sent an email to a few nearby delegates, we'll see what happens. Technically WCA regulations say comps with the same events should be separated by 26 days or 200km, and Viroqua is 323km from Plymouth, MN, 150 km from Madison. So if something in Madison is planned that would conflict, but while it would be silly to plan a comp in Viroqua for the same day as yours I think it could have the same events on a different weekend. Most of the events would be different, anyway, just because of what I'm interested in.


----------



## CarterK (Oct 30, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> Thanks! I've sent an email to a few nearby delegates, we'll see what happens. Technically WCA regulations say comps with the same events should be separated by 26 days or 200km, and Viroqua is 323km from Plymouth, MN, 150 km from Madison. So if something in Madison is planned that would conflict, but while it would be silly to plan a comp in Viroqua for the same day as yours I think it could have the same events on a different weekend. Most of the events would be different, anyway, just because of what I'm interested in.


Ok the distance would be fine then. Who specifically did you ask? I have a feeling that Walker wouldn't be opposed to that, although I'm not sure he knows who you are. If you find a venue, and they like it, they might be willing to do it, but at this point don't be surprised if they say no.


----------



## One Wheel (Oct 30, 2017)

CarterK said:


> Ok the distance would be fine then. Who specifically did you ask? I have a feeling that Walker wouldn't be opposed to that, although I'm not sure he knows who you are. If you find a venue, and they like it, they might be willing to do it, but at this point don't be surprised if they say no.



I sent my email to Walker Welch, Brandon Mikel, and Slater Metz. I've heard back from Brandon, he says that based on what I've told him the potential venue is likely viable, and my lack of experience is a concern but not necessarily an insurmountable problem. I might try to push it through if I hear similar sentiments back from Walker and/or Slater, or I might decide to wait another year.

E: Brandon did mention that time and distance should be fine, at least as of now.


----------



## CarterK (Oct 30, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> I sent my email to Walker Welch, Brandon Mikel, and Slater Metz. I've heard back from Brandon, he says that based on what I've told him the potential venue is likely viable, and my lack of experience is a concern but not necessarily an insurmountable problem. I might try to push it through if I hear similar sentiments back from Walker and/or Slater, or I might decide to wait another year.



OK you should be fine then. Tell us any updates.


----------



## Jhahoua (Nov 15, 2017)

Some of us are going to have a meet up this Saturday the 18th at west towne mall food court at 12:30. Anyone is welcome to come and invite your friends.


----------



## BandedCubing101 (Nov 22, 2017)

Jhahoua said:


> Some of us are going to have a meet up this Saturday the 18th at west towne mall food court at 12:30. Anyone is welcome to come and invite your friends.


lol i missed that


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Dec 3, 2017)

There will be a meetup on Sunday, December 17 at 2:00 pm at the West Towne Mall food court. Feel free to come and invite any other cubers in the area!


----------



## BandedCubing101 (Dec 3, 2017)

TheRubiksCombo said:


> There will be a meetup on Sunday, December 17 at 2:00 pm at the West Towne Mall food court. Feel free to come and invite any other cubers in the area!


I'm going.


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Dec 3, 2017)

Same.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 4, 2017)

I'm thinking of trying to organize a competition on January 20th in Viroqua, WI, most likely with 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, and MBLD. I don't have a definite commitment on a venue yet, but I talked to my pastor last night and he said that it's very likely that I could use the church building free of charge. I'm waiting to hear back from Brandon Mikel and Slater Metz if they would be available to delegate, but I've heard back from Walker Welch that he is not available to delegate but they're concerned at my inexperience, since I've only been to one comp. Does anybody, preferably someone who's organized a comp before, want to work with me on getting the Big Cheese Open 2018 off the ground?


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Dec 4, 2017)

I would think about changing the date because North Star is on the 27th


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 4, 2017)

TheRubiksCombo said:


> I would think about changing the date because North Star is on the 27th



I'm aware of North Star. Unfortunately that's about 3.5 hours drive for me, and the 3 dates in the whole year that work for me are January 20th, January 27th, and February 3rd. I guess technically I would be available Monday through Saturday of those weeks, but it seems to me a Tuesday comp might suffer from poor attendance. The primary reason I'm even thinking of setting it up is that even those days I can still only be away from home from about 7:30 to 5:00 max. Take away 7 hours driving and I could get there from about 11:30 to 1:00/1:30, and that's not worth it for a slate of events that is mostly stuff I'm not that interested in. Other comps in Minneapolis or Madison are usually some variation of the same problem. Madison is 2 hours drive for me, so that's a little better, but big cube cutoffs at Madison comps are usually ridiculous, and there's always a lot of clock and pyraminx, and other small puzzles that I don't care about.


----------



## CarterK (Dec 4, 2017)

@Jhahoua is pretty experienced and organized the wiscubes. Another option would be Brandon Satterstrom and he would be happy with multi.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 4, 2017)

CarterK said:


> @Jhahoua is pretty experienced and organized the wiscubes. Another option would be Brandon Satterstrom and he would be happy with multi.


Thanks! I presume @Jhahoua will see this. Could you PM me contact information for Brandon?


----------



## CarterK (Dec 4, 2017)

I'll ask him and see if he is interested. I'll get back to you.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 4, 2017)

CarterK said:


> I'll ask him and see if he is interested. I'll get back to you.


I heard from Josh that he's willing to work with me. Now I'm just waiting to hear back definitely on the venue.


----------



## CarterK (Dec 4, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> I heard from Josh that he's willing to work with me. Now I'm just waiting to hear back definitely on the venue.


Brandon says that he could help too.


----------



## CarterK (Dec 12, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> I heard from Josh that he's willing to work with me. Now I'm just waiting to hear back definitely on the venue.


Updates on the comp?


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 12, 2017)

CarterK said:


> Updates on the comp?


Expecting to hear back definitely on the venue in the next day. I'll post here if it's a no go. If it happens I think the plan at this point is to have 4-7, mega, clock, and MBLD. Generous time limits and cutoffs, competitor limit of 50. Last I heard the inclination was to put in a second round of 4x4 as tentative.

Edit: it's on! Watch the WCA site and Official WCA Competitions section of the forum for updates.


----------



## CarterK (Dec 14, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> Edit: it's on! Watch the WCA site and Official WCA Competitions section of the forum for updates.


Nice!


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 14, 2017)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/BigCheeseOpen2018

Registration opens at noon Saturday.


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 14, 2017)

> Prizes:
> There will be cheese. There may be other stuff too, but the cheese is all that really matters.



^
I would come just for this, but it's too far.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 14, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> ^
> I would come just for this, but it's too far.


Thanks. 
I'm working on getting a cube shop sponsor too, but that's not finalized yet.


----------



## BandedCubing101 (Dec 14, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> Thanks.
> I'm working on getting a cube shop sponsor too, but that's not finalized yet.


I don't like the events, but I'm still going.


----------



## BandedCubing101 (Dec 14, 2017)

By the way, is anyone planning on going to the meetup at the mall?


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 14, 2017)

BandedCubing101 said:


> I don't like the events, but I'm still going.


Except for clock and no feet, these are the best events!


----------



## BandedCubing101 (Dec 15, 2017)

Hey! Is anyone going to the meetup TheRubiksCombo announced?


----------



## Randon (Dec 15, 2017)

BandedCubing101 said:


> By the way, is anyone planning on going to the meetup at the mall?



I might be.


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 12, 2018)

Don't forget to sign up for Big Cheese Open 2018! Lots of room left. If it doesn't fill up a lot more it might be hard to justify future competitions between Madison and Minneapolis. 
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/BigCheeseOpen2018


----------



## Randon (Jan 12, 2018)

One Wheel said:


> If it doesn't fill up a lot more it might be hard to justify future competitions between Madison and Minneapolis.


The problem is that the only event that I really care about there is 4x4, so I have no reason to go. I get the theme, I'm just trying to explain why so few people have signed up.


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 12, 2018)

Randon said:


> The problem is that the only event that I really care about there is 4x4, so I have no reason to go. I get the theme, I'm just trying to explain why so few people have signed up.


At this point more future competitions in the general vicinity seems like a fairly sound reason to go. Plus there's the fact that if you want to register official times in all WCA events this is as good a chance for big cubes as you're likely to get


----------



## CarterK (Jan 13, 2018)

One Wheel said:


> Don't forget to sign up for Big Cheese Open 2018! Lots of room left. If it doesn't fill up a lot more it might be hard to justify future competitions between Madison and Minneapolis.
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/BigCheeseOpen2018


One thing I've noticed is that comps without 3x3 don't attract many people. I'm not relly sure why.


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 13, 2018)

CarterK said:


> One thing I've noticed is that comps without 3x3 don't attract many people. I'm not relly sure why.


That sounds right. There are a relatively large number of comps around with 3x3, though, and the concern with adding 3x3, as I recall, was that there would be a lot of people who would come and only do 3x3, and not leave room for people who want to do big cubes but don't have many opportunities. The 50 competitor limit was based on my guess that the venue could comfortably hold about 100 people, and an estimate of a 1:1 ratio between competitors and spectators.


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 17, 2018)

Last chance! Registration closes at midnight tonight: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/BigCheeseOpen2018


----------



## Decent Cuber (Mar 30, 2018)

I was just wondering if there are any cubers in north or central Wisconsin because I have heard of people in southern Wisconsin but not many cubers in north or central Wisconsin. I just want to know how many cubers there are around here


----------

